# Question of the Day- 8/9/06



## EdinNO (Aug 9, 2006)

600 CFM of air at 80?F db and 70% rH leave a room. 200 CFM of it pass through an AC unit and leave saturated at 50?F. The remaining 400 CFM bypass the AC unit and mix with the conditoned air at 1 atm.

What is the mixture?s temp and rH?


----------



## EdinNO (Aug 9, 2006)

No takers? :dunno:

Was it too easy or just not interesting?

Ed


----------



## EdinNO (Aug 9, 2006)

The funy thing is that is was out of mine as well until I studied for the PE. Its actually kind of easy, but you have to learn psychrometrics first.

Ed


----------



## Kipper (Aug 9, 2006)

Ok. Is it 72deg F @ 84% rh? :blink:

Wait it is supposed to dehumidify.

Back to the book.


----------



## EdinNO (Aug 9, 2006)

I did it quickly, but I got 70?F, 81% rH.

Its like the problem 9 in chapter 38 of the MERM, but I changed a few things.

Ed


----------



## Kipper (Aug 9, 2006)

> I did it quickly, but I got 70?F, 81% rH.


I don't have a MERM. I have an EERM. 

Then I was close. Not bad for an electrical guy. :danc


----------



## EdinNO (Aug 9, 2006)

Yeah it humidifies- relatively speaking.

Its probably not a practical problem. Maybe if it is, I'm just not sure what application.

Ed


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 15, 2006)

lever rule? fractions. take the 2 outputs and use lever rule to ID mix.

my MERM and psychro charts are at home, but I'd assume that's what I'd use, so probably near what you got Ed.

When's the next one come out?


----------



## EdinNO (Aug 15, 2006)

You caught me slacking. I'll try to throw another up today some time.

Ed


----------



## Se7en (Aug 16, 2006)

i got 70 f &amp; 81 rh


----------



## EdinNO (Aug 16, 2006)

Cool. That should be it!

Ed


----------

